# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How long to seperate carbs and hgh

## WelshWarrior

Off slin for 4 weeks. How long should I wait before ingesting carbs after my hgh shot?

I have searched for ages and couldn't find this info but know there were some threads that included it.....

----------


## Gear

Since HGH takes approx 30 - 40min to travel to the liver post injection, I would wait about an hour before consuming carbohydrates. Keep in mind that you can still have carbs around HGH injection but not too much as it may severly effect your blood glucose.

-Gear

----------


## WelshWarrior

Thanks Gear. So if I need a shot mid pm, about 1hr 30 before and after carbs is okay? (ie halfway between a 3 hour meal window.)

----------


## Gear

That's fine Welsh.

-Gear

----------


## peptide

> Since HGH takes approx 30 - 40min to travel to the liver post injection, I would wait about an hour before consuming carbohydrates. Keep in mind that you can still have carbs around HGH injection but not too much as it may severly effect your blood glucose.
> 
> -Gear


Gear: How would this effect glucose levels? Is the concern high or low blood sugar?

----------


## Gear

HGH can affect the function of other hormones. HGH can suppress the abilities of insulin to stimulate the uptake of glucose in tissues and enhance glucose synthesis in the liver, though administering HGH actually stimulates insulin secretion and can create a state of hyperinsulinemia. This combination can lead to decreased insulin sensitivity, which in turn can lead to hyperglycemia.

You'll find that in RB's thread as well other interesting information.

-Gear

----------


## ***xxx***

well, normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up t0 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. 

let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgh.

----------


## peptide

> well, normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up t0 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. 
> 
> let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgh.


So do you disagree with Gears advice of waiting an hour before injesting carbs or I'm I not understanding? 

Man I love learning new stuff !!!

----------


## strongboes

> well, normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up t0 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. 
> 
> let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgh.


What about if your aim from using gh is fatloss only?

----------


## unoigo

> well, normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up t0 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. 
> 
> let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgh.


Please explain.... not questioning you, just trying to understand. thx

----------


## ***xxx***

yes, I disagree. fatloss with hgh is one thing, you don t really need igf for that. it s actually the hgh that is promoting the fatloss. it takes a while because hgh is only active for less than an hour in the body. 

concerning muscle growth/any growth: the liver needs carbs to produce igf. igf is the stuff that promotes all the growth at the target cells. no carbs, less igf, less muscle growth.

why do you think there is no warning concerning eating carbs for ppl who use it as an replacement/kids to grow? and they use much higher dosages. it is simply not true. it is not as dramatic as stated. and if, you can still take insulin or lower your dosage.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Good stuff. 
So XXX would you support the idea of waiting 1.5hr after a high carb meal? Or should some one looking to add lbm take gh right after a meal?

----------


## tehpish

wow so it's not a good thing to be on a low carb diet while doing hgh? WOW...that is VERY good info.......

----------


## ***xxx***

> Good stuff. 
> So XXX would you support the idea of waiting 1.5hr after a high carb meal? Or should some one looking to add lbm take gh right after a meal?


1.make sure you drink your PWO shake right away.
2. than wait 15 min and take your hgh shot right after work out, in the most anabolic time.
3. measure your blood glucose levels on regular bases, so you knwo if something is happening.
4. if you train 3 times a week only take your hgh on training days (2x dosage). less sides, equal effects as every day injections.
5. buy real hgh, no china crap.

----------


## peptide

> 1.make sure you drink your PWO shake right away.
> 2. than wait 15 min and take your hgh shot right after work out, in the most anabolic time.
> 3. measure your blood glucose levels on regular bases, so you knwo if something is happening.
> 4. if you train 3 times a week only take your hgh on training days (2x dosage). less sides, equal effects as every day injections.
> 5. buy real hgh, no china crap.


I like everything you said except #5... There happens to be some top quality HGH coming out of China. China is the world leader in HGH production and I'd be willing to bet that if you were to take a poll, the majority of guys on this board use generic blue tops and have seen some great gains.

----------


## tehpish

so take it after a work out? i guess i should reschedule my work outs to morning or afternoon , because I heard it was better to take at those times, and my work out is most of the time around 4-6 pm ill get this figured out sooner or later :-)

----------


## ***xxx***

> I like everything you said except #5... There happens to be some top quality HGH coming out of China. China is the world leader in HGH production and I'd be willing to bet that if you were to take a poll, the majority of guys on this board use generic blue tops and have seen some great gains.


no. if we are talking human grade hgh china is not the largest producer. biggest plant for production is in scandinavia, producing for two of the biggest pharma companies selling the major brands.

concerning ulab hgh: prolly u are right. but nobody knows what u really get from china. every lot can be different and there are much more scammers and fakers out there sending whatever labeled as hgh than anywehere else...

----------


## ***xxx***

> so take it after a work out? i guess i should reschedule my work outs to morning or afternoon , because I heard it was better to take at those times, and my work out is most of the time around 4-6 pm ill get this figured out sooner or later :-)


it actually doesn t matter that much because you will suppress your endogen hgh production anyways. tho it will be less if you inject eod. that s what the studies about ed injection and eod injection comparison with kids showed (as far as I remember).

----------


## FireGuy

Would love to hear Gear weigh in and give his thoughts on these ideas..

----------


## Gear

Smaller amounts of carbs is fine, but consuming a high amount of carbohydrates around injection time can definitely lead to some outstanding blood glucose numbers, there is no question about that. Seen it plenty times and I am sure many others have experienced this too.

I've taken HGH many different ways, and I've come to the conclusion that the best way to take HGH for "me" is when I take it without carbs present. This is why I always seperate my HGH and carbs + I don't need to worry about running into blood glucose issue. That's what works for me.

I don't necessaraly always follow the facts, I go by what my body tells me so if you're following a certain protocol and getting good gains then don't change anything.

-Gear

----------


## Sust Man

> well, normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up t0 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. 
> 
> let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgh.


Ive done alot of searching and reading, and this is the first that I have heard of this. Everyone says to take you shot in the morning or even before you get up for the day, but obviously there are not any carbs floating around your bloodstream then. I have been shooting at 5am and eating bfast at 6am. So this is wasting my money?

----------


## Gear

Sust Man,

I can't comment on the "needing carbs" part as I am not too sure myself, but I do know that taking HGH in the AM on empty stomach works great without a doubt. And I do know that filling your stomach with too much carbs around injection time can lead to some blood glucose issues. Perhaps it is ok to have smaller amounts of carbs, but I certainly wouldn't have too much. I don't believe that HGH is entirely useless without carbs because I have used HGH many times while cutting and it has worked great. Keep in mind that when I do a cutting cycle, I consume hardly any carbohydrates what so ever.

I don't always go by what people suggest, if a certain protocol that you're following is working well then I don't see the need for a change.

HGH is not a perfectly designed drug. When you take it, it's always going to create a negative somewhere in one way or another. If carbohydrates are necessary when taking HGH then you're running a risk of having blood glucose issues (depending on how much carbs you consume of course). If you take HGH without carbs then you don't need to worry about the blood glucose problem but then the HGH may not be as effective as it can be. It's a catch 22 if carbs around injection time are necessary.

As I said, I would go with what's worked best for you in the past.

-Gear

----------


## JaredLean

good thread,

its something that applies to everyone on GH

----------


## Sust Man

> Sust Man,
> 
> I can't comment on the "needing carbs" part as I am not too sure myself, but I do know that taking HGH in the AM on empty stomach works great without a doubt. And I do know that filling your stomach with too much carbs around injection time can lead to some blood glucose issues. Perhaps it is ok to have smaller amounts of carbs, but I certainly wouldn't have too much. I don't believe that HGH is entirely useless without carbs because I have used HGH many times while cutting and it has worked great. Keep in mind that when I do a cutting cycle, I consume hardly any carbohydrates what so ever.
> 
> I don't always go by what people suggest, if a certain protocol that you're following is working well then I don't see the need for a change.
> 
> HGH is not a perfectly designed drug. When you take it, it's always going to create a negative somewhere in one way or another. If carbohydrates are necessary when taking HGH then you're running a risk of having blood glucose issues (depending on how much carbs you consume of course). If you take HGH without carbs then you don't need to worry about the blood glucose problem but then the HGH may not be as effective as it can be. It's a catch 22 if carbs around injection time are necessary.
> 
> As I said, I would go with what's worked best for you in the past.
> ...



Cool thanks, Gear. That makes sense. I appreciate the detailed reply. I guess I will stick with eatin about 20g or so of carbs before I inject, and then eat my breakfast an hour later.

----------

